# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  "Точка-М". 1:35 - самоделка

## Марат

Не планировал я больше делать этот комплекс, но позвонили ракетчики и попросили сделать подарок для своего Командующего. Третья по счёту... Хорошо, что я не выбросил силиконовые формы некоторых агрегатов и шин. 
Опять надо ехать к ракетчикам и собирать материал. 
Но худо, без добра не бывает. Эта модель будет лучше, ведь я учту все предыдущие недочёты и сделаю то, что поленился сделать на первых двух моделях. Да и пластик будет уже не от клавиатуры, а профессиональный :Smile:  
Т.к. модель внеплановая и Командующий ракетными войсками и артиллерией мне не Командующий :Biggrin:   , то буду делать не торопясь, уделяя большее внимание моделям ГБ.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Интересная модель будет ) И масштаб тоже интереснее, чем 72-й ))
Сколько ж у вас одновременно проектов идет?

----------


## Марат

В работе два самолёта, два БТРа и вот, Точка. А в планах на этот год и не перечислить всего :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Итак, начнём...
У каждой модели есть первая деталь, основа проекта. В данном проекте - это днище корпуса. Клавиатурный пластик имел толщину 2-3 мм. и контсрукция была достаточно жёсткая. Здесь применим профессиональный пластик толщтной 1 мм. и по необходимости будем наращивать жёсткость.

----------


## Марат

Вырезаем боковые части ванны...

----------


## Марат

Делаем передний наклонный бронелист с вырезами под ниши шасси и осветительные приборы. Перед установкой, для удобства, прорезаем на листе канавку, для последующего формирования сварного шва тянутым литником.

----------


## Марат

Устанавливаем деталь по месту...

----------


## Марат

Изготовлен и установлен кормовой наклонный бронелист. Все стыки обработаны наждачной бумагой.

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, не перестаю удивляться трудолюбию =) Можно "заказать" еще комплекс С-300? =))
я вот рожу на днях и тоже модельками буду заниматься =0

----------


## Марат

Я не понимаю слово "заказать", Сергей. Если тебе действительно хочется иметь модель, сделанную мною, просто скажи об этом и я сделаю. :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

> Я не понимаю слово "заказать", Сергей. Если тебе действительно хочется иметь модель, сделанную мною, просто скажи об этом и я сделаю.


=) Марат я не расплачусь за такие золотые руки =)

----------


## Марат

А мне платить не надо :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Инспекция уехала, но тут я обнаружил, что у меня есть зубы...  :Eek:  
Лечил их длительное время и только на днях был крайний визит к врачу :Biggrin:  
Продолжаем строительство.  
Вырезал из пластика полосу. Из неё будем вырезать части ниш шасси и клетить по месту.

----------


## Марат

Прежде, чем приступить к установке ниш шасси, проделаем несложную операцию с кормовой частью... 
Отмеряем 5 мм., как указано на фото и аккуратно отрезаем.

----------


## Марат

Первые три элемента ниш установлены по месту. Дам просохнуть и обработаю.

----------


## Марат

Нижняя (внешняя) поверхность обработана. Сегодня на ночь местами подшпаклюю стыки.

----------


## Марат

Теперь подготовим плоскости, имеющие элементы жёсткости в виде канавок

----------


## Марат

Отрезаем полоску необходимой длины приклеиваем с обеих сторон

----------


## Kasatka

=) я требую продолжения банкета! =)

----------


## Марат

Да, Сергей, сейчас продолжу.  :Smile:  Просто жду, когда на Каропке подтянутся мои коллеги, изъявившие желание делать со мной эту модель.

----------


## Марат

Небольшое продолжение...

----------


## Марат

Две ниши склеены.

----------


## Марат

С нишами закончено. Пусть подсохнет, затем обработка.

----------


## Марат

Деталь проверена, обработана... Продолжаем.
Делаем наиболее сложные элементы корпуса - боковые листы.
РЕжим, желательно из цельного куска пластика, две заготовки.

----------


## Марат

Теперь накладываем боковину на контур ниш, с учётом "начала" в кормовой части, закрепляем скотчем, обозначаем и отрезаем лишний участк пластика в нижней части кормы, как указано на фото. Мы "закрепились" :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Арки одной боковины вырезаны. Теперь надо снять точную копию и прорезать вторую деталь.

----------


## Марат

Обе детали с арками готовы... Теперь разбёрёмся с контурами кормовой части.

----------


## Марат

Я поторопился приклеить последнюю вертикально стоящую деталь ниш. Аккуратно срезаем её. Это не составит большого труда...

----------


## Марат

Теперь делаем вырез

----------


## Марат

Кормовая буксирная ниша доклеена.

----------


## Марат

Ещё немного кормы...

----------


## Марат

Идём далее...

----------


## Марат

Корма постепенно приобретает формы прототипа. Подсохнет и займусь обработкой

----------


## Марат

Формирование кормовой части и контура для боковин  закончено. Теперь носовая часть...

----------


## Марат

Доработана носовая часть модели.

----------


## Марат

Сразу всё предусмотреть на самоделке сложно, поэтому сейчас необходимо убрать лишнее. А именно бортик, выступающий над верхними горизонтальными элементами ниш шасси. На фото обозначенны чёрной линией. С правой стороны я уже убрал для наглядности.

----------


## Марат

Бортики убраны.

----------


## Марат

Установлен пол в пространстве между нишами

----------


## Марат

Установлены полы для приборов и оборудования боевого отделения.

----------


## Марат

Установлены полы кабины и перегородка

----------


## Марат

Работа с корпусом продолжается...

----------


## Марат

Теперь деталируем правый борт, его внешнюю сторону

----------


## Марат

Работы по данному проекту ведутся медленно не только потому, что я даю подробное описание, но и в связи с параллельным строительством из подручных материалов транспортно-заряжающей машины 9Т218-1 на той же базе. Т.к. пластик от клавиатуры толще и прочнее, то вторая модель строится по другой технологии.

----------


## Марат

Правый борт деталирован и установлен на корпус.

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, это ж сколько ты клавиатур раздербанил? =))

----------


## Марат

:Smile: Много, Сергей. Но меня оправдывает, что клавиатуры были списанные :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Теперь работаем с левым бортом.

----------


## FLOGGER

Марат, сколько же у Вас  моделей в работе одновременно?

----------


## Марат

Много проектов для меня  - норма. Сейчас на стапелях в разной степени готовности
авиация:
- ВВА-14;
- Fokker E.V;
- De Havilland D.H. 2;
- Ка-22.
БТТ:
- Точка-М;
- РХМ4-02 на базе БТР-80;
- Т-54Б.
флот:
- чайный клипер "Катти Сарк";
- аргентинский бронекрейсер Puareidon
В конце октября, в начале ноября открою новые проекты.

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## Марат

Левый борт готов и приклеен по месту.

----------


## Марат

Однако, после поездки руки отвыкли от моделей... Хожу вокруг да около, никак не настроюсь))). К тому же, проект застоялся.
Сегодня продолжим работу и работа это будет заключаться в "сдаче под ключ" бокового пояса корпуса. Начнём с передней части...

----------


## Марат

Передняя часть была доработана деталями, загрунтована и обработана с водой. Теперь работаем с боковыми плоскостями...

----------


## Марат

Перед деталировкой бортов корпуса, приклеил нижние боковые панели и сформировал ниши установки торсионной подвески задних колёс.

----------


## Марат

Загрунтовал, слегка потёр бархоткой

----------


## Марат

Теперь формируем ступенчатую архитектуру ниш шасси.
Передняя ниша...

----------


## Марат

Ниши доработаны

----------


## Mishel2007

Шикарно....

----------


## Марат

Mishel2007, спасибо.
Сегодня коллеги прислали фото днища. На первых двух Точках днища были гладкими. но этой Точке отработаю полностью)

----------


## Марат

Днище подготовлено к деталировке

----------


## Марат

Днище готово

----------


## Марат

Нижняя часть оборудована и покрашена для наглядности.

----------


## Марат

Левый борт детализирован

----------


## Марат

Отработан правый борт

----------


## Марат

Отработана кормовая часть. Верхние панели будут детализированы после формирования боевого отделения.

----------


## Марат

Кабина подготовлена к деталировке: создан и окрашен рельеф внутреннего пространства

----------


## Марат

Отработана передняя часть кабины. Специальной рулонной бумаги для центрального прибора не было, поэтому применил бумагу от сигарет).
Руль будет установлен после монтажа кресел.

----------


## Марат

Закончил с задней частью кабины. 
Можно наворотить ещё много, но решил остановиться на таком варианте.
Осталось сделать три сиденья, руль и прибор за спинками сидений

----------


## Марат

Сиденья и руль установлены

----------

